# Classic Bully



## 904bullys

I was curious if anyone still bred American Bullies to the Classic Standard or if most are just being registered as UKC APBT's. This isn't a bash, it's an honest question. Im looking for dogs that look like straight up 1995, that are registered as American Bullies, not AST's or APBT's. Please post pedigrees if possible. Any reference would be greatly appreciated.*
Thanks, Matt(904Bully)


----------



## redog

Matt, that's a good question. I have no idea


----------



## Cain's Mom

redog said:


> Matt, that's a good question. I have no idea


Haha nice answer!

I've been looking also. I love the classic bully. All I find in my area are a joke normally

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

Yeah it makes me wonder if they all went back to ukc registry. All I see are freaks these days, nothing that fits the classic anymore


----------



## 904bullys

Dogs resembling the dogs of Saddies Paddington era basically


----------



## EckoMac

I would think Pink's Torque would be considered classic.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Yeah Torque is a nice specimen but is he ABKC reg or just UKC with bully lines?


----------



## EckoMac

Oh, that I do not know.
Lauren aka pitbullmamanatl would know of kennels breeding classic style AmBullies reg with ABKC.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Yeah or maybe Angelbaby. I'm not sure if Luna and Cali are classic bullies or not but they are nice looking bullies as well.


----------



## 904bullys

RE Torque?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

904bullys said:


> RE Torque?


Yeah Torque is an AmBully owned by Pink and he is RE.


----------



## 904bullys

I searched Torque and couldn't find. Photo or link?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/44535-new-ones-bullies.html

There's some pics in this link still.... but most of them are gone  but Pink is also a mod on Pit-bull chat. Or google "pink's torque".


----------



## BullyGal

When I was researching local kennels I literally just put "American Bully Kennel North Carolina" into google and clicked every single link and checked their dogs out. It was a pain but I found some great looking dogs and kennels.


----------



## 904bullys

Ya I did that but found mostly crap or standard bullies


----------



## 904bullys

torque is a good looking dog. Any pedigree I could look at. Im really curious how that dog is bred


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

I found this thread, but I don't see a link to the ped.... but then again I'm on my phone and its not the easiest to veiw things.... Torque's Pedigree!!


----------



## 904bullys

Thank you, Lauren! Oh and in regards to original post and question, after further research, I finally got the answer I was looking for.


----------



## doughboi

what is a standard bully and what does it look like


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

doughboi said:


> what is a standard bully and what does it look like


http://theabkcdogs.org/breeds/american-bully/standard/


----------



## angelbaby

I have a couple classics although Cali I would technically call her more of a UKC style dog even though she is bully, she is a very small girl , perhaps too small to even be considered classic class bully.


----------



## doughboi

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> http://theabkcdogs.org/breeds/american-bully/standard/


The classic looks better IMO
Oh and thank you for the link


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

doughboi said:


> The classic looks better IMO
> Oh and thank you for the link


Ur very welcome, and I agree I like a good classic AmBully.


----------



## Black Rabbit

angelbaby said:


> I have a couple classics although Cali I would technically call her more of a UKC style dog even though she is bully, she is a very small girl , perhaps too small to even be considered classic class bully.


I flippin love that little girl. I always thought she was a pocket but then again pictures are so hard to tell how big a dog is. She is Pep's daughter right?


----------



## angelbaby

ya Cali is peps daughter she is about 16.5/17" so not pocket . She is small though like 40-45lbs.


----------



## EckoMac

It's been awhile since I've seen your girls Angel. I forget they are more classic style. I LOVE all of your dogs.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Ohio love Cali


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Nobody sets out to breed a Classic dog to be honest. They just happen. I have an ABKC Classic Champion; however, when all is said and done and he is full grown I highly doubt he will still be a Classic-- definitely Standard. His blood pops late and he is only 15 months. He is the dog in my signature but I'll post up his parents, aunts, uncles etc and they are all Standard dogs. 








CH Gorilla's Baby Cakes- Standard









CH RIP Gorilla's Sugadaddy- Standard









GR CH Gorilla's Appletini- #1 bitch in the country 2 years in a row- Pocket









CH Gorilla's New Pair of Shox- My Classic CH

Believe it or not Sugadaddy (his grandaddy) was a Classic dog too around a year old... same age as Shox. Then he popped.

A word about the Classic Class from Bully the Kid:



> The Classic Bully should have less substance in mass than the standard variety, however it should be more than a UKC APBT or an AKC AmStaff. Looking at a classic Anerican Bully, one should not think APBT you still should easily be able to tell that the dog is a Anerican Bully. In my mind if you have to question it, then it is not a Classic American Bully. The dogs still need to exhibit bully traits. Over the years the class has been more defined due to the confusion and the dogs that champion out in that class should not be confused with a APBT to the somewhat casual exhibitor.


^^^ x 1000000

My point is....Nobody really sets out to breed a Classic dog. It just means they don't have as much bone and substance as say a Standard dog and if you put pics of Shox and Sug side by side you can see why.


----------



## 904bullys

Awesome!!!! Thank you all. Exactly what I wanted to know


----------

